# How many DPO before testing



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm just kinda curious how many DPO on average should you be before you POAS?
The box says that you can use it 5 days before AF is due, but I have a 26 day cycle, so that would only be 8 DPO for me.
I wish the box said 5 days before AF *OR* #DPO!!!
Has anyone had luck with testing accurately at 8 DPO?


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I would wait until my next cycle is actually due, so it'll be more accurate.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

But but but I'm so impatient LOL I think I'm going to wait until 10 DPO and just see


----------

